# New Eldar what do you think?



## jwillyeo (Jun 1, 2013)

So I've just bought the new codex.

 seriously are GW for real?

My only reason for collecting Eldar is the fact they are kings of psychic but low and behold an army that is supposed to be the best at it now cant choose its powers but has to generate at random. I mean really? does anyone else feel that its a complete joke that Eldrad wouldn't even be able to control the warp enough to decide what power to cast?

Looks like I'm going to have to sell out to marines then ffs


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

GW and there propensity for making a dice game even more random... 

Seems a bit weird.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

jwillyeo said:


> has to generate at random.


Welcome to every single 6th ed codex so far released, and tbh i'd consider tzeentch daemons as the best psykers lore wise as a race.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

jwillyeo said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to sell out to marines then ffs


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

If you'd like a realistic answer as to why every psyker ever gets to randomly pick their powers: Because Warp = Chaos, and Chaos = Random.

Honestly though, there are some characters you'd think would have a better chance at it; Sorcerers of Tzeetch, Eldrad, really anything with at least a Mastery of 3....

They should allow that as you add Mastery Levels, you can start selecting (or at least influencing) the roll.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Xabre said:


> They should allow that as you add Mastery Levels, you can start selecting (or at least influencing) the roll.


That happens anyway tho' doesn't it.
The more rolls you make the closer you get to the powers you want because you re-roll duplicates.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I think Games Workshop is just trying to make the game much more interesting. Say you're used to taking a certain army that worked well with a few certain psychic abilities, well everyone knew what kind of list it was and what you did with it with the given abilities. So to try to stir things up, and make you try to work with what's given to you, you now have to randomly get psychic abilities instead of picking them. Fluff wise I agree they don't fit, but from a gameplay perspective (since this is a game we're playing after all) it helps promote fresh experiences and forces us to adapt to less than expected conditions. I kind of like it, but then again I'm only going to be using weak old human psykers in my guard army haha

On another note, if you and your opponent don't care, why not just pick them out yourselves instead of leaving it to a dice roll? I know you couldn't do that in a tournament or anything but for friendly games you could just pick out what you want.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

jwillyeo said:


> So I've just bought the new codex.
> 
> seriously are GW for real?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, now maybe you can introduce yourself and tell us a bit about you and your hobby


----------



## Zerodyme619 (Jul 1, 2011)

I seriously cannot understand, why people think there would be no random power generation, when every other psyker in the universe, including the Tzeentch dudes have to roll for it...
I had to little testgames with the new dex yesterday, and I love this book. Unit composition and "synergies" (this has become a little bit of a hipster expression in the last weeks XD ) work better than in every other Eldar Codex in history. BattleFocus is great addition, the psychic powers are, and Farseers are potent Lvl 3 Psychers. 
So yeah... Me likes.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Phil Kelly apparently has had to have words with himself after his 4th edition fuck up.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I've not managed to get any games in with it yet but upon copious reading I like it.

Random psychic power generation looks to be the hallmark of 6th ed, why should the Eldar be immune? Besides, Farseers at Mastery Level 3 are guaranteed half the powers from their army specific table anyway. Which btw, is awesome. Mind War is back and it is nasty...

There has been a lot of lamenting about Exarch powers too. I don't know how people have failed to realise that the previous powers the Exarch granted to his unit have been pre-incorporated. So no you don't have to pick any shinies for them in order to make the unit effective. 10 pts is still more than worth it for the upgrade to one though.

Guardians are just... well... better. And Guardians on ejb? Coupled with the bladestorm rule, increased toughness, armour saves and jink? Saim Hann lists are going to be nasty.

Of course this is all just my opinion.


----------



## Zerodyme619 (Jul 1, 2011)

Digg40k said:


> I've not managed to get any games in with it yet but upon copious reading I like it.
> 
> Random psychic power generation looks to be the hallmark of 6th ed, why should the Eldar be immune? Besides, Farseers at Mastery Level 3 are guaranteed half the powers from their army specific table anyway. Which btw, is awesome. Mind War is back and it is nasty...
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree more =)
oh, and in my second testgame, my Scorpion-Exarch slaughtered a surprising amount of Necrons, which then lead to them being overrun. The fact that his "Powerfist" is not unwieldy and therefore strikes at initiative 6 is really nasty


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Zerodyme619 said:


> I couldn't agree more =)
> oh, and in my second testgame, my Scorpion-Exarch slaughtered a surprising amount of Necrons, which then lead to them being overrun. The fact that his "Powerfist" is not unwieldy and therefore strikes at initiative 6 is really nasty


I didn't even pick up on that. My friend who runs Orks is definitely not going to like my Scorpions. They just look so nasty from the sheer amount of Special Rules they get basic. Fleet, Infiltrate, Move Through Cover AND Stealth?

Have you managed to play with Wraithlords at all?

On paper, to me anyway, they don't look so much of a turd in assault anymore. Ghostglaive and 3 attacks basic with those S and T values plus the gribblies you get from being an MC looks dangerous.


----------



## Zerodyme619 (Jul 1, 2011)

Digg40k said:


> I didn't even pick up on that. My friend who runs Orks is definitely not going to like my Scorpions. They just look so nasty from the sheer amount of Special Rules they get basic. Fleet, Infiltrate, Move Through Cover AND Stealth?
> 
> Have you managed to play with Wraithlords at all?
> 
> On paper, to me anyway, they don't look so much of a turd in assault anymore. Ghostglaive and 3 attacks basic with those S and T values plus the gribblies you get from being an MC looks dangerous.


Yeah, I used a wraithlord in my first game. I poured a little more points into him, than was smart, and also gave him a scatter laser in addition to the glaive just for fun. He made it into melee and shot down a few Necron Warriors, but then he got mindshackled by the lord and killed himself. 
So as far as the potency of the Ghostglaive goes, I can only say that it seems to work well for Seppuku...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

jwillyeo said:


> So I've just bought the new codex.
> 
> seriously are GW for real?
> 
> ...


How long have you seriously had the codex? A day? Quit bitching until you've taken the book out for a spin.

Welcome to 6th Edition btw, where people are rolling for powers randomly. Not even Daemons of Tzeentch can choose their powers, so what hope did Eldar even have?

Quitting just because you have a random psychic power rule is frankly bullshit. Learn to adapt to your army, not give up because you need to adjust to a different power set each game.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

jwillyeo said:


> So I've just bought the new codex.
> 
> seriously are GW for real?
> 
> ...


Can I have your stuff?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Is this guy even with the programme? Has he not seen the Rulebook Psychic powers? Y'know, the ones that everyone has access to are RANDOM - oh shit!

More to the point, "Oh no, Eldar got a new codex! This is so bad for Eldar players, having fresh life breathed into our army, with new units and rules. If shit goes on like this we might end up being a competitive army again?!"

....


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I think the codex is pretty good. I'm happy to see Serpents of Fury be a thing, I think I'll have fun with hybrid Eldar builds. Battle Focus is super cool.

Also, as everyone else has said, everyone has random powers, get used to it. I'd be madder that the Runes of Fate table is so shitty, but at least it has a strong Primaris, and you can always roll on divination. Also, I can't wait to troll people with Warlock deathstars, they look really funny, and are pretty much the most psychic thing in the game.

Otherwise, the underutilised Aspects seem like they've gotten a new breath of life. Warp Spiders look like a potential sleeper unit with their ridiculous movement and having effectively autocannons for their guns. Striking Scorpions look like decent disruption with a semi hidden I6 powerfist. Dire Avengers seems to have finally been elevated above DAVU status, yay!

As for new stuff, the Wraithknight seems super good, but I just know that as soon as I start using it I'll get paired against DE, and that will make me sadface... The Hemlock seems bad, but all bombers are. I'm torn on Crimson Hunters; my head tells me that AV10 pretty much makes them bad, but that armament... I'm thinking they might be a two-of. Here's hoping, since they're basically the only decent AA in the book.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Digg40k said:


> I didn't even pick up on that. My friend who runs Orks is definitely not going to like my Scorpions. They just look so nasty from the sheer amount of Special Rules they get basic. Fleet, Infiltrate, Move Through Cover AND Stealth?


Wait so what's their disadvantage now? I've never known a lot about Eldars, but from what I heard a Scorpion's armor was too heavy to allow him to sprint, hence they were the only unit in the army without Fleet. So now they get it and get Stealth too?


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Dies Irae said:


> Wait so what's their disadvantage now? I've never known a lot about Eldars, but from what I heard a Scorpion's armor was too heavy to allow him to sprint, hence they were the only unit in the army without Fleet. So now they get it and get Stealth too?


That's correct they have Fleet now. Mandiblasters arguably took a nerf as they don't benefit from the strength bonus of the Scorpion Chainsword. However, they are now 1 attack per model resolved at i10...


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Digg40k said:


> That's correct they have Fleet now. Mandiblasters arguably took a nerf as they don't benefit from the strength bonus of the Scorpion Chainsword. However, they are now 1 attack per model resolved at i10...


That and they're still rather short range I hear.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> That and they're still rather short range I hear.


Mandiblasters have never been a proper gun. Instead they were bonus attacks. Now they're impact hits every turn.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I dont play elder but I bought the codex because I am thinking of making a stupid list for friendly games and between some of the abilities, cheap weapon upgrades, some units, and then factoring in allies there are some nasty things that will come from this codex. Boo-f*****g-hooo that you need to roll for psychic powers. Like someone said its not THAT bad, higher psyche level, the more dice you roll which increases the probability that you will get what you want.

The Codex has been out for less then a day and you cant tell me you have analyzed the whole thing and think its a bust.

The one unit I was some-what confused about was the Howling Banshees and not having grenades but oh well.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Chaosftw said:


> The one unit I was some-what confused about was the Howling Banshees and not having grenades but oh well.


That is something that confused me as well. Because the masks now work on a -5I that really only puts everyone on Initative step 1 instead of the Banshees going first if they assault into terrain.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

"Harden up" was quite funny. Not so sure the rest was needed, though.

I've not yet had a chance to pick up the book, but I'm more than happy to hear that Wave Serpents are back to being capable after this edition's nerf; what exactly is it that makes them capable? Assault Vehicle? Or is it still shooting boosting out the wazoo? There were two armies that I thought could have made Heavy Mech a viable tactic; Tau and Eldar; the former, not so much, but Triple Skyray is about THE only way to run them unless used as an Allied force. I just hope Eldar are no longer also "just an allied force" with a 'Seer, Fragons and Serpent + Falcon and Sniper Squad.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Vaz said:


> "Harden up" was quite funny. Not so sure the rest was needed, though.


I admit I was more heavy-handed than I likely needed to be as my knee jerk reaction to Day 1 Knee Jerking about a codex tends to be trying to verbally 



 someone.



Vaz said:


> I've not yet had a chance to pick up the book, but I'm more than happy to hear that Wave Serpents are back to being capable after this edition's nerf; what exactly is it that makes them capable? Assault Vehicle? Or is it still shooting boosting out the wazoo? There were two armies that I thought could have made Heavy Mech a viable tactic; Tau and Eldar; the former, not so much, but Triple Skyray is about THE only way to run them unless used as an Allied force. I just hope Eldar are no longer also "just an allied force" with a 'Seer, Fragons and Serpent + Falcon and Sniper Squad.


Serpent Shields. Turns Penetrating Hits on the front or sides to a Glance on a 2+ (so if you have to get out you're not screwed dead from it exploding at least), or you can turn it off for a turn to shoot it as a 70", S7,AP-, Assault D6+1, Ignores Cover, Pinning shot.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Did I read that range correctly? How do the flyers do? Against a number of foes, you could "stun lock" on the first turn. Are their any modifiers to getting first turn outside of the normal?


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Dear God.....it's BEAUTIFUL!

That's my first impression. Wraith blades with 4++ T6 and a S5 power axe for cheaper than Wraithguard from before!? yes Please!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

DeathKlokk said:


> Wraith blades with 4++ T6 and a S5 power axe for cheaper than Wraithguard from before!? yes Please!


I did think this was pretty neat, something for the Eldar to send in to grind down harder enemies with.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have not played any 40K since 4th Ed...I just cant stop collecting the stuff though. The last time I played Eldar was 3rd Ed (before Kelly fucked them up). I really do like some of the new models and the idea of random generation for psychic powers fits great with the game as a whole.

I used to love the Dark Millennium expansion in 2nd Ed, where psychic powers played a major part of the game...it seems that most races seem to be getting some kind of psychic assistance in the game again...the fact it is somewhat randomized adds to the flavour of the game in my mind meaning that you cannot rely on a psychic power as a game changer. :good:


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm liking it so far. There are a couple of issues- the Wraithknight having access to more guns than it can actually shoot feels like a blooper, and I'm not sure yet how much I like what's happened to Warlocks (there's a related rules issue there, but I'll put that in the proper place)
Serpents are certainly interesting. Since Eldar can reduce LD with the right power, the wave attack opens up dropping off Assault infantry, Pinning the target unit, then charging the turn after.
Wraithguard/Blades look fun. I'm not completely sold on the 'blades, but the 'guard have a couple of the nastiest guns I've ever seen. Which is nice. 
Also really like how the Phoenix Lords and Avatar have been tweaked. Fuegan is once again a stand-out, but most of the others have some interesting tricks, except maybe Baharroth who still seems a little limited.
Oh, and SnP Dark Reapers with access to Krak as well as an Exarch with 2-shot Flakk? Yes please!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Avatar with *Fast Shot*....:: nerdgasm::


----------



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

Just a Random thought combination that I am sure others will have thought about already

Howling Banshees with the Farseer power to reduce AP Value by 1, and you can again go hunting them pesky Terminator units  good example of how Eldar are meant to work together


----------



## Cougar (Feb 28, 2012)

DeathKlokk said:


> Avatar with *Fast Shot*....:: nerdgasm::


he's up to BS 10 where he was many moons ago :shok:
The WarWalker Falcon Wave Serpent and Vyper got their BS up'd by 1 too :laugh:

good times indeed


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

I played a small game this arvo by throwing together a1200pt list of whatever wip stuff I had in my painting case. 

Dear lord this codex is going to be fun. Barrage d-cannon? Yes please! Battle focus is an amazing ability


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Cougar said:


> The WarWalker Falcon Wave Serpent and Vyper got their BS up'd by 1 too :laugh:good times indeed


No to mention the guardians, this is much better hell even the 5+ sv on the walkers are better then the nothing we have now!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Vaz said:


> Did I read that range correctly? How do the flyers do? Against a number of foes, you could "stun lock" on the first turn. Are their any modifiers to getting first turn outside of the normal?


Now that I've got the codex in hand I can stop relying on rumours and say I was wrong. It's a *60" *range weapon mounted on a Fast Skimmer giving it a 72" effective range.

Flyers are all AV10, but have some interesting and frankly nice rules. 1 Crimson Hunter per Detachment can be an Exarch giving you a BS5 Flyer with Vector Dancer.

I did not see any modifiers for going first actually.


----------



## Cougar (Feb 28, 2012)

troybuckle said:


> No to mention the guardians, this is much better hell even the 5+ sv on the walkers are better then the nothing we have now!


good old power field from the 2nd :security:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Played my first game today with my modified harlie list. Basically the same as my old codex list, but I moved my farseers to warlocks and took a Autarch kitted out as a solitaire (MoTLG). I was actually able to sneak in a Vyper as well.

I basically tabled my opponent by turn 2. Now some of that was excellent die rolls on my part, but let me say that the biggest buff in this whole codex is BS 4 across the board. My storm guardians and bikes were far more effective in shooting than before. 

My only gripe is what I said before based on the leaked codex. I dislike the "new" harlequin Shadow Seer power. Not having protection up from turn 1 hurt as I lost about 1/3 of the unit before I could go. They still wrecked face though. 

This is the first time playing my harlie army that I felt like my shooting was an equal part of my army's strategy and that all my units could contribute to my firepower not just my Dark Reapers.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Well I have not got mine yet. But by the looks of things they seem to be ok


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Phil Kelly apparently has had to have words with himself after his 4th edition fuck up.


Phil did not "fuck up" the last codex. He wrote it then went on a several month long sabattical, during which time management pretty much rewrote it without his knowledge or concent.


----------

